# HIRCR July 28th Mini Scale rAcInG!



## Gary

18th scale offroad and onroad. MiniZs, XMods, whatever you got, bring it!


----------



## Guffinator

Let's get it on!


----------



## danthrc

Gary.... you mean "brung it"

I say watch out... I want me some Vendetta!


----------



## Gary

danthrc said:


> Gary.... you mean "brung it"
> 
> I say watch out... I want me some Vendetta!


Sounds like you have a Vendetta agaisnt the Vendettas! 

BTW, what oil you running in your shocks?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I'm lucking out on this one.....the wife has a baby shower to go to, so I'm there! What's for lunch?

Also, I did a LOT of campaigning 1/18 off road and must have told 10 people or so about it and showed them a couple of videos I still had on my camera from last race! Also, at least 3 people asked me about it and said they planned to be there on the 28th! Word is getting out Trey.....better stock up on pit tables!


----------



## cjtamu

I might be able to make this one. I'll bring my EZ Up just in case LOL.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

We cant wait!


----------



## cjtamu

I finally went and looked at the results from last time. There was one lap I didn't count (I ran two 13's, a 14, then a 28, LOL). Robert had 2 where he didn't count, like a 30 and a 28. Courtney was running the same pace. Confirms what I thought then. CV was in front, I was right on his arse when he broke (not one lap down), and RR was just a few seconds behind me (not 2 down to CV). We were all on the same lap. And yeah, RR did actually win the race when I drove my car over to get a Coke when I was 5 seconds from finishing. Choke! Ha ha ha. RR and I actually both ran 20 laps in a 5 minute race, which was A-main pace, and CV would have run 20 if he hadn't broken. Point is, this is some tight, tight racing. Should be fun on Sat.

P. S. A reliable source tells me Snowmonkey has his car together. Not sure about MM yet, apparently he ordered the wrong car? Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

The monkey had a very nice ride!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

At least I'm on the pace in some kind of racing! I was sucking arse yesterday at Mike's!


----------



## Donnie Hayden

You wasnt the only one bro. I havent drove that bad in ages.


----------



## madf1man

Working on the web site now. Want to mix it up a little. Right now running on and off together with a track that caters to both we are loosing track space and it gets kinda hectic during practice and the race.Courtney said something that got me thinkng. Start the races earlier.More races also. the idea will be to have a onroad part of the day,say the morning. Pure onroad track. Run the heats, maybe a 25 lap sprint main, something like that. Lunch and then offroad time. Same layout bring out the jumps and catch some air for afternoon offroad heats and sprint main. Then we have the final mains last thing. offroad first, remove the jumps and then onroad. Make sense, ok with everyone? Should be more relaxing for everyone. guys who have limited time for a class can run the entire program in that class,thru the heats and a little main and feel like they got something. better driving cause we can all focus on one class and did i mention more relaxing which means more fun!! Input before i post it on site for the world


----------



## Gary

Sounds fine with me!


----------



## Guffinator

That might work well Trey.

Something to keep in mind in track design, the wall turn is cool but it doesn't HAVE to be used in every layout. A slightly smaller track may give us the pit space we need.


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> At least I'm on the pace in some kind of racing! I was sucking arse yesterday at Mike's!


What was worng you ran good at south side?


----------



## Donnie Hayden

That sounds great Trey. We are there either way from start to finish. I am bringing something home made for breakfast. Once we figure whats for lunch, I will bring something for that also.


----------



## Guffinator

Donnie Hayden said:


> That sounds great Trey. We are there either way from start to finish.


I would like to run both on road and off-road, the split day may make it easier to run both.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## madf1man

With the last few tracks trying to cater to both classes we have been using extra space while tryin to maintain a big fun track for both. This will allow the track to be a little smaller but more of it sense we won't have the onroad section in the offroad track and vise versa. yes we will have more pit space this race. bring your tables if ya got em!


----------



## Big Phil

hey paul.s you going to this one


----------



## cjtamu

Good idea Trey. And the "smaller" track will have more usable space you'll be able to use the infield and outer lanes for both on and off, like you said.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*southside*



Big Phil said:


> What was worng you ran good at south side?


actually, I was running 3rd place in my heats all day, and by the end of the B-main, I had caught up to 2 seconds behind 2nd place, and my clutch started hanging up and stalling my motor. I would have at least made it to the A-main if that didn't happen. I seem to be "Mr. 3rd Place"!

Trey, just say the word on what time to be there, and I'm there. I think it's a good idea splitting up to morning and afternoon. As long as you make a class in the morning my 18R.

I'm a little short on cash this week, so I can't spring for the food this time, but maybe next one.


----------



## Big Phil

my day did not go as I planed but still had a blast!


----------



## Gary

Pizzas?


----------



## nik77356

pizzas sound great!! everybody pitch in a couple of bucks? im gonna see if i can make ths one


----------



## DanielT

I am looking forward to the race. I like the idea of splitting the day between onroad and offroead.


----------



## danthrc

Okay - Devils advocate here. I think its going well like its being done. But here's my wonder.

If onroad runs early on their track. We add jumps later and the off road kicks in, then we run all the mains later; Onroad then Offroad, then the onroad guys are there all day long with a lag during off road heats. Then we run the mains. Its a wash except that the off road guys are there for less time.

I may have missed something but it seems like were not gaining anything regarding time.

Why dont we build a nice 3 tile onroad layout. Leave out the wall thing, and make the off road features modular (like most of them already are), so we can switch back and forth pretty easy.

Run two heats of onroad, then add the jumps (onroad can tweak and charge) and run two heats of off road.
Remove the jumps and run the last q for onroad and then the onroad mains. (off road tweaks and charges)
Re install the jumps and run the last round off road then the mains.
Make sure the onroad guys stay to marshall and then we tear the track down.

Start the racing at 11am.

A hard split of racing types, will split up people too in the long run.

Sorry if this sounds negative, but its not meant to. I think its working great just like it is.


----------



## Gary

Im all for losing the wall thing for now. And it wouldnt hurt my feelings to do away with the waffle boards. They would be ok if they were like a rythem section, but their not and they just cause problems for the buggies and the 18Rs. 

Starting at 11:00 would work great, but itll never happen without opening the doors earlier than 9:00. Thats only 2 hours for everybody to get some practice in, check the transponders, set up the races and make whatever changes to the track that needs to be done. I'm a morning person so 6-7 am is cool with me! lol

As far as the layout goes, maybe were overthinking it. Maybe just ad a dog-legg off the main course for some jumps?


----------



## madf1man

Ya'll missed the morning mains for onroad! Its a complete race program that will not take long to run thru. An hour or 2 at the most. I don't think anyone would mind hanging out for the during that time and alot have an onroad car or will be getting one so they won't just be sitting there. The onroad mains in the afternoon will be for those who stayed which I think most will. Its basically what we do already accept split up. Just about everyone who comes out stays for the day anyway. Those that don't or can't will now have a better oppurtunity to run an entire race program as it will take less time.


----------



## madf1man

As far as switching the track out back and forth we would be making the day more hectic instead of less. No wall and whoops eliminates half the features thats been built. That leaves two set of jumps. If someone wants to build some more features to replace whats removed get at it!!! Internet crazy talk is what it is!!!!!!!! HIRCR is alot different than any other track in town or in the world probably!!!! Once every 2 weeks,maybe 8 to 10 hour window on race day. 10 to 20 racers running multiple classes, on and offroad. Limited space and a changable track. I am not aware of anyone with experiance in this scenario. I would like to pack as much into it as possible while maintaining the focus on pure inexpensive fun and a relaxing enviroment. Anything we do now is all first time expiremental stuff and if it don't work no biggie. Its not like we poured concrete or built a permanent wood structure in a location where rents gotta be paid. Lets have fun with it and see whats happens. Lastly, no matter how hard we try we won't please everyone, its impossible. But we are trying to please everyone because we can with our unique situation that allows it. Racing this Sat, wall and whoops included at no extra charge!! Input on other features for track will be gladly accepted!!!


----------



## madf1man

Danny i keep missing stuff in your post!! The idea has nothing to do with time. Its about track size, space and fun. As said above, lets just try. Its an absolute no risk thing. No one shot thing here. We get to reload as often as we want!!!


----------



## danthrc

Thats cool... Im there no matter how it goes.


----------



## Gary

I cant handle track design while I'm trying to learn what a ISO setting has to do with F stop and shutter speed! lol


----------



## madf1man

ISO is the sensativity of your eyes,Fstop is how wide you open your eye lid and shutter speed is how quick your eye lid blinks. All the variables there change the characteristics of what your brain(camera) see's. Lighter, darker, more grain less grain(noise with digital) more depth in focus or less. Proper exposure(light or darkness of picture) can be obtained by with many camera settings. Smaller F stop(larger number means smaller opening in lens) means the lens will have to stay open longer to let the same amount of light in for proper exposure. The longer its open the more time it has to see everything in front of and in back of the focusing point. I better quite, i could go on forever. Got books?


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> ISO is the sensativity of your eyes,Fstop is how wide you open your eye lid and shutter speed is how quick your eye lid blinks. All the variables there change the characteristics of what your brain(camera) see's. Lighter, darker, more grain less grain(noise with digital) more depth in focus or less. Proper exposure(light or darkness of picture) can be obtained by with many camera settings. Smaller F stop(larger number means smaller opening in lens) means the lens will have to stay open longer to let the same amount of light in for proper exposure. The longer its open the more time it has to see everything in front of and in back of the focusing point. I better quite, i could go on forever. Got books?


The problem I'm having is figuring out the camera. It's go so many freeking functions I get lost. The manual doesnt help much allthough its half an inch thick and in Japlish. I picked up an aftermarket book on the Nikon D80 written by some English dude, transfering Japlish into UK accented English and all he did was tout the difference between the D80 and the previous models. Not much help. I've also read most of two books by Bryan Peterson, "Understanding Digital Photography and Understanding Exposure!" Doesnt help much with my camera. I just cant put the 3 elements together and understand what to do other than the "Auto Mode".

This is like Algebra. I'm not getting it, but I feel I am very close and hopefully that proverbial light in my head will go off!


----------



## nik77356

all this camera talk!!! what happened to R/C???


----------



## gkcontra

I've been searching all over the net for a way that we could change the whoops section, or add another type of element. I need to describe these because I am having no luck finding them and figure some of you might.

In parking lot and onroad racing there are 9" orange discs, they look like frisbees but have almost no lip so you can roll right onto them. In the middle they are only an inch high or so. If we used thos and filled them with a silicone or great stuff foam, they would hold their shape and we could use them. Kinda like mogels:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I've never seen what you're talking about


----------



## nik77356

corner dots? ive never seen them for sale anywhere but ive read about them in magazines. i think thats a great idea!! im working on more ideas myself in hopes that i can come out this weekend


----------



## Big Phil

we have some at the shop that would work great


----------



## nik77356

you could even glue lead fishing weights inside them


----------



## Guffinator

It seesm that a lot of folks don't like the whoops section. Maybe we need to tone that section down a bit.


----------



## nik77356

i have a whole bunch of 3/4 inch pvc that i can cut in half. just tell me how wide


----------



## jelias

Whoops are cool!! I sure hope that Trey doesn't take them out because you could end up with a high speed on-road track with a few jumps built in. Got to have those sections that force you to go at just the right speed or risk a crash.


----------



## nik77356

jelias said:


> Whoops are cool!! I sure hope that Trey doesn't take them out because you could end up with a high speed on-road track with a few jumps built in. Got to have those sections that force you to go at just the right speed or risk a crash.


i agree. i think i speak for most when i say that the current whoops are just TOO much for the rc18's. i think we are looking to have something that still slows you down, but isnt as hard on the cars


----------



## gkcontra

My idea above actually came to me for the outdoor track at M&M, I just adapted it for Trey's too. There is no reason to not use both the current whoops and mogels if possible. Nice thing about the mogels is that you can lay them down/pick them up in about 20 seconds, that would mean 1 less place to provide 1 onroad/1 offroad lane.


----------



## madf1man

I like the whoops also, very easy to do if you slow down for em!! I'll see about toning them down a little bit by laying another layer of carpet between the rises.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I like the whoops too......whoops are supposed to throw you around! That's literally why they're nicknamed whoops.....because they make you go "whoops!"

I'll admit they're difficult to navigate, but it can be done with throttle control.....I did it a few times, but I'm far from consistent. I also saw CJ get it down a couple of times too.

They keep you in check around the track! They haven't damaged my car yet, but I think another layer of carpet might be a good compromise for those who dislike them. Good thinking Trey!


----------



## cjtamu

LOL. If you've noticed, I quit calling them "whoops" a couple weeks ago. It's a washboard section, which is different. Whoops are a rhythm section like you have on the front straight at Mike's, all about timing and throttle control and controlling your jumping. Washboards are about suspension and speed. That said, I actually like the washboard section, I think it's a good equalizer. If you take those 2 sections out, the RC18's have a huge advantage. With those in, there are sections that the Dettas do better and sections the 18's do better. It's up to the 18 drivers to figure out what we need to do to get through faster. CV, my biggest problem with them was the lack of a low speed on my BL. If I timed it right I was good, if I was wrong I hit so hard the front end stood up, LOL. I have better control in the low end now, it should help.


----------



## danthrc

I agree too, the whoops are a nice feature on the track. My dislike is what Chris mentioned. The front bumper seemed to hit hard on them, especially leading in. It pops the front end strait up. Or you hit the first one okay and the next one beans the front chassis. Its not a speed issue, but it may be a product of the 18's (associated) in general being so low with such a small wheel base.
The Dettas are higher with the bigger wheels, so they kinda "wash board" right over them.

Its all managable, so we will just keep on a racin, and gettin it figured out. I like the idea of the second layer of carpet.

Trey, if you need any help on any of these things, I'm available all week in the evenings except Wednesday.


----------



## Big Phil

1/2 inch would seem to be a good washboard for a 18T how big are these?


----------



## Guffinator

cjtamu said:


> If you take those 2 sections out, the RC18's have a huge advantage. With those in, there are sections that the Dettas do better and sections the 18's do better. It's up to the 18 drivers to figure out what we need to do to get through faster.


I don't see that. I think both trucks are capable and very competitive on the track. That one section might make it easier on the Associated guys, but I don't think it would suddenly give one truck a huge advantage.


----------



## Guffinator

Oh, and btw I have no problems with leaving the washboards...I just know some people were getting aggrivated with them


----------



## cjtamu

One of the things I like about the Mobility track is that with the washboard it's more like dirt offroad. If we take out that section then it just becomes on-road with jumps. It's also why I think Trey's idea about running on in the AM and Off in the afternoon is good. If we can use the whole track, then we could build a triple or a quad down one straight where you could choose to double single, triple, etc. I'm all for Trey adding another layer of carpet to soften them. Like Danny said before, I think they're a little too steep. But I'd hate to see them go.


----------



## Gary

Yall that know me know I never complain about tracks or layouts. But the reason I dont like the waffle boards are, they arnt offroad. Their speedbumps! Theres no way to pick a sweet line through them, theres no rythem and no ryme to them! Their just ill placed potholes! They have nothing to do with driving ability. If you run a buggy or a 18R, you have to come to a crawl. If you run a truck with big fat baloon tires, you have a better chance of skating over the top going unscaved. Thats not offroad, thats the I10 feeder! :slimer:

Again, I'm not complaining. I never do! I'm just trying to make a point based on long offroad experiance. Sections that cant be navigated with 14 years of experiance surely cant be handled by noobs!


----------



## Guffinator

Gary said:


> Yall that know me know I never complain about tracks or layouts. But the reason I dont like the waffle boards are, they arnt offroad. Their speedbumps! Theres no way to pick a sweet line through them, theres no rythem and no ryme to them!


But they do require the correct setup.


----------



## cjtamu

LOL. Biff, you haven't raced offroad in so long you've missed it. That's the new thing, little pot hole dugout sections. The 1/8 and truggies get through it, but the 1/10 have a hard time. They did it at K&M for RC Pro year before last, it was brutal. I think if Trey adds carpet so they're not so deep they'll work the way they're supposed to. You won't be able to blast through them, but if you control the throttle right you should be able to skate over the top. Only one way to find out. We still need to figure out how to build a real rhythm section. Something where you have to backside or you don't make the next jump.


----------



## ddcarter3

cjtamu said:


> LOL. Biff, you haven't raced offroad in so long you've missed it. That's the new thing, little pot hole dugout sections. The 1/8 and truggies get through it, but the 1/10 have a hard time. They did it at K&M for RC Pro year before last, it was brutal. I think if Trey adds carpet so they're not so deep they'll work the way they're supposed to. You won't be able to blast through them, but if you control the throttle right you should be able to skate over the top. Only one way to find out. We still need to figure out how to build a real rhythm section. Something where you have to backside or you don't make the next jump.


Chris, you got that right! Racing 2wd 1/10 after 1/8, monster truck and truggies is brutal. Gives you a hole different view! Poor ole Gary has been inside too long!! LOL. 
Too be fair, if I had known how much fun these little guys are, I would have been inside long ago!


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> But they do require the correct setup.


Yea, tons of "Pack". You know as well as I do bro, that if we went from 30 weight to 60 weight with the AEs, they would handle the boards just fine! But would handle like poopy on the rest of the track. lol I'm not falling for the physc!


----------



## Guffinator

Just saying that I had to play with set up as well. The first race we used them I had to crawl over them. Last weekend I had went to a heavy spring on the front and they made my truck do back flips every time I hit them. I went back to a lighter spring and 60 wt all the way around for a compromise. The truck is pretty much dialed now.


----------



## Gary

Whatever yall wanna do is fine with me. I'm not buying a truck though.

We could race these though! :slimer:

http://www.wonderhobby.com/subumarcrare.html


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> Whatever yall wanna do is fine with me. I'm not buying a truck though.
> 
> We could race these though! :slimer:
> 
> http://www.wonderhobby.com/subumarcrare.html


I think Atomic makes a ti turnbuckle kit for that car. Add that and you're ready to race.


----------



## ddcarter3

Bet I could get a Mamba to fit!! Smokin' Bubbles!!!:dance:


----------



## madf1man

So you'll race those but not a truck. Thats one of those things that makes me me look up into the sky and saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, HMMMMMMMMMM! Goodnight!


----------



## ballou

you shouldnt mold the track to make you car better you need to get the setup on the car right for the track that what makes racing these toy cars so much fun if the track was perfect every time you race you would get bored because there is no challange to it 

thats my .02 worth


----------



## Ronborsk

By the way, I'm iffy on racing Saturday. I need to go mow my mother's yard. Out of town and 2.5 + acres. Yikes. 

But, if it rains... hmm.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

is it saturday yet?


----------



## cjtamu

Trey, does the format change kick in this weekend? Just trying to get things planned. I assume "the next race" means this Sat. The only thing I see missing from your schedule is offroad practice, LOL.


----------



## insaneracin2003

has anyone tried the whoop idea i had from the corrugated sheets yet. I was curious to see if they worked out or not.


----------



## madf1man

Yes and I'll clearify the schedule!! No we have not tried the corrugated sheets. Forgot all about it. I'll go to the hardware and take a closer look. Who wants to meet at HomeD tonight with their gear for some testing!!


----------



## Maxx

Which HD ( I [email protected]? ) and what time?


----------



## madf1man

I was just kidding!!!! I don't really think it will work as I've thought about it. The peaks and valleys are deeper than what we have now and it would more like rumble strips from heck!! I'll probably still buy a peice just for giggles and see what happens. We'll use em for something I'm sure. Maybe on the wall!


----------



## insaneracin2003

madf1man said:


> I was just kidding!!!! I don't really think it will work as I've thought about it. The peaks and valleys are deeper than what we have now and it would more like rumble strips from heck!! I'll probably still buy a peice just for giggles and see what happens. We'll use em for something I'm sure. Maybe on the wall!


Trey,you really dont have to buy any, i have about 4-5 sheets at my house you guys can have.
on the wall would definately be interesting...lol


----------



## madf1man

You got any plans to come out this way? Probably more in gas than a sheet.


----------



## nik77356

i hope to be there guys!! and if i do, im racing!!!!


----------



## Gary

ballou said:


> you shouldnt mold the track to make you car better you need to get the setup on the car right for the track that what makes racing these toy cars so much fun if the track was perfect every time you race you would get bored because there is no challange to it
> 
> thats my .02 worth


Your a 100% right bro!

See ya Saturday!


----------



## danthrc

Did we figure out what's cookin for lunch?


----------



## Gary

danthrc said:


> Did we figure out what's cookin for lunch?


I could pick something up, but I dont want to cook. Burgers and Dawgs?


----------



## Donnie Hayden

I am bringing some pigs n a blanket for breakfast.


----------



## nik77356

burgers sounds great!!!


----------



## Gary

Donnie Hayden said:


> I am bringing some pigs n a blanket for breakfast.


Excellent!

Ill bring the burgers, buns, condiments and plates!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I will bring chips & queso if you guys want.....my wife has a KILLER recipe!


----------



## zxeric

Yes ! I finally have a break from work...... I ordered my vendetta today so I should be good for off road and on road !!!


----------



## nik77356

i can see if i can make a diff. kind of dip


----------



## Gary

zxeric said:


> Yes ! I finally have a break from work...... I ordered my vendetta today so I should be good for off road and on road !!!


----------



## nik77356

i wish i could afford an onroad car


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Talked to the wife and she'll whip us up a batch of her famous queso.......look out! It's good stuff! Do I need to bring anything else?


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Yeah, Your 18r so I can lay the smack down on you hahaha.


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> i wish i could afford an onroad car


I hate to sound like an old fart, but this stuff your Dad tells you about school is true! If you want to play with expensive toys, you have to make good money!


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Naw Gary....You got it all wrong. All he needs is a woman that makes good money lol.


----------



## madf1man

Thats plenty CV, I'll get chips and fire making material.


----------



## Big Phil

madf1man said:


> fire making material.


LOL WHAT IS THAT?


----------



## nik77356

its called wood, phil!!


----------



## Big Phil

NEVER HEARD IT CALLED THAT.LOL did trey make a funny


----------



## nik77356

really? thats what i was always told it was called.  maybe he meant charcoal?


----------



## rex cars

Originally Posted by *nik77356*
_i wish i could afford an onroad car_



Gary said:


> I hate to sound like an old fart, but this stuff your Dad tells you about school is true! If you want to play with expensive toys, you have to make good money!


Listen to this man, son. Dad is always right!


----------



## madf1man

I'm operating on a whole different level man! By the way folks I did some testing with the Core system tonight while talking to a tech on the phone. It operates great,perfect with cars held above the line as high as 12 inches. As soon as you get off the track, wheels on top of barriers with chassis 50% above barrier it drops off quickly. After some highly scientific calculations and carefully engineered test it has been detirmined that if you drive over the finish line with all 4 wheels on the track with a properly installed transponder that is flat with the track your vehicle will count!!! Only one persons car has not worked after trying multiple transponders and has been detirmined to be something in the car electrical most likely causing the problem. And with that I'll say goodnight


----------



## Ronborsk

Hmm, rain chances are good so I may not get a chance to mow. This means odds are looking in my favor to race mini's. I'll do the rain dance Friday to seal the deal!


----------



## cjtamu

Yep, that was the whole problem. You were inside on the right hander trying to set up for the left into the jump. If you clipped the barrier or got tagged and put your wheels up onto it you didn't count. Maybe put the loop on a straight section of track?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

or maybe a short fence of some sort on the sides of the the track at the loop? I think CJ's idea would be easier, but if you've got to put your computer in a corner?


----------



## cjtamu

And don't say it's the driver's responsibility to get over the loop. 'Cause there were times when it was my own fault I clipped the barrier, but there were times I got PUNTED! on top of it. Ha ha ha. So, unless we're going to hand out black flags for rough driving, that dog won't hunt.


----------



## ddcarter3

rex cars said:


> Originally Posted by *nik77356*
> _i wish i could afford an onroad car_
> 
> Listen to this man, son. Dad is always right!


Like I tell my kids (23 and 14) I am always right. I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

David.....you coming out saturday? You actually gonna race?


----------



## insaneracin2003

ddcarter3 said:


> Like I tell my kids (23 and 14) I am always right. I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken!


do you still have my dragster and funnycar? i need to get them from you,i have them sold.


----------



## ddcarter3

Yes I will be there Saturday. I will attempt to race. Paul, you coming out Saturday? I can bring it to Trey's. LMK


----------



## Big Phil

yea i wana go fast


----------



## insaneracin2003

ddcarter3 said:


> Yes I will be there Saturday. I will attempt to race. Paul, you coming out Saturday? I can bring it to Trey's. LMK


I will try and pass out there to see a lil bit of racing if southside gets out.


----------



## Big Phil

paul said it not me.lol


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> paul said it not me.lol


what?


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Yall are gonna laugh when yall see my 18R saturday


----------



## Big Phil

rain paul what did you do donnie


----------



## Big Phil

you guys should have a great turn out wish i could go


----------



## Donnie Hayden

I got some new feet on it lol


----------



## Big Phil

wheels&tires?


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Here ya go. It's a mod job but it works.


----------



## Big Phil

that is cool looks like ruben's truck LOL


----------



## Guffinator

Holy cow! Gotta little bling going ridin on dem twinks!


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Hey Guff. Does anyone local carry drive axles for the vendetta st?


----------



## Big Phil

we have some donnie


----------



## Todd Claunch

donnie all i can say is pimp daddy, just kidding buddy. i hope you did the under hood stuff first, or chris will run you over..................... he likes to crash...


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Are they the stock plastic ones? Or do you have any after market ones?


----------



## Big Phil

stock


----------



## Donnie Hayden

LOL. Hope nobody tries to jack me for my 30''s


----------



## madf1man

I'll have axle's at the track Sat


----------



## Guffinator

I have a few myself. We should have you covered in any case.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Thanks for the offers guys. Friend of mine was asking because he snapped one of the plastic ones in the street yesterday evening. He just picked up his ST with a Tekin setup, 8000kv motor. Crazy power. I think he is going to order the metal cvd's.


----------



## Guffinator

Probably a good idea with monster horsepower.


----------



## madf1man

Just got back from the hardware stoe and picked up some more ramp material not to be confused with fire making material. Also picked up a sheet of roofing. White plastic material that actually looks tamer than what we are using now. Also glued and stapled extra carpet in front of the bumps we use already. Looks a little eaiser now.


----------



## nik77356

sweet trey. should be lots of fun saturday.


----------



## gkcontra

What time does Friday start for setting up?


----------



## madf1man

4pm


----------



## Big Phil

hey trey would street tread hook like the knobs on rcp


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Phil......talk to Danny about his tires! He has some SUPER DUPER STICKY treaded tires......they had so much traction it was difficult for me to drive!


----------



## Big Phil

well i ordered dtxc9671 for my vendetta dont like the big offroad tires


----------



## nik77356

those are probly going to be just as good as slicks

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=dtxc9671http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1221630#post1221630


----------



## madf1man

I'm new to the offroad scene but so far as I know kit knobs on the duratrax and xray work fantastic. Associated guys,as usual, are trying different things. Maybe one of them will post up. Onroad is the foams sold by xray(and others I believe) Medium fronts and soft rears are the favorite.


----------



## nik77356

trey dont foams give less traction on RCP than rubber?


----------



## Big Phil

thats them nick but tower has them on back order i put some on order with tower last nite with some hopups.


----------



## nik77356

sweet!! just put the link there for the lazy people


----------



## Guffinator

So far street treads have been kind of hit or miss. Danny had some Road Rages (I think tht's the name) that didn't work at all. Gary tried the same tires with the same results. I think in the end you won't know unless you try.


----------



## nik77356

so are foams allowed?


----------



## madf1man

Foams are allowed


----------



## nik77356

ok, cuz i dont do well on high traction surfaces, and if foams give less traction, well... yall can figure it out


----------



## Big Phil

in the column i saw the guy said these tires worked great on carpet but had so much side bite he put ca around the side wall but thats carpet dont know on rcp


----------



## nik77356

ya i CA'ed the sides of my front tires. ill have to wait till saturday to see how they work.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I tried foams and stock RC18 knobbies.........I think the knobbies work just perfect!

I have turned laps as fast as anybody else at HIRCR, but I've yet to win, so take my advice for what it's worth!


----------



## jerry23

But the question is. how fast is everyone else???


----------



## nik77356

the question is, does it really matter how fast everyone else is?


----------



## jerry23

Actually it does. because speed and winning is relative.


----------



## cjtamu

Phil, the traction is so stoopid just about any tire will provide it. The trick is finding a tire/foam combo that will get you over the washboard but doesn't fold in the corners.


----------



## Big Phil

thank you chris that is what i wanted to hear


----------



## nik77356

well if hes just as fast as everybody else it doesnt really matter how fast everyone else is, as long as he is just that fast


----------



## Big Phil

it seems like the stock tires would feel sloppy?


----------



## jerry23

exactly. its relative.


----------



## jerry23

Big Phil said:


> it seems like the stock tires would feel sloppy?


----------



## Big Phil

we all know what wins


----------



## nik77356

not jerry?


----------



## jerry23

not me


----------



## Big Phil

consistent laps


----------



## jerry23

i consistently tag pipes and flip over jumps.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I consistenly lose


----------



## Froggy69

i'm consistently inconsistent


----------



## nik77356

i consistently AND inconsisntently suck


----------



## jerry23

Shhhhh


----------



## gkcontra

I am running Losi street treads on an 18T and they had enough traction to rip 3 off the rims so i had to reglue them this week.


----------



## Guffinator

I think Robert Rocha is running those on his 18T. They worked well at MnM.


----------



## cjtamu

Pretty sure Danny is running the Losi Street Meats at Mobility too. Phil, I liked the kit tires a lot everywhere except the bumps. I left my shock oil and blue springs at the house, so all I could do was go to a softer tire. Better over the bumps, but squirrely in the fast sections due to tire squirm/folding. I think the Losi street tires are better b/c the profile is so much lower they don't squirm as much. If I can change my setup to get the truck over the bumps with the kit tires I'm going to run them.


----------



## madf1man

I consistenly have fun:birthday2


----------



## insaneracin2003

madf1man said:


> I consistenly have fun:birthday2


AMEN Brother!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*oh yeah*



insaneracin2003 said:


> AMEN Brother!!!!!


oh yeah, and I have some of that too


----------



## nik77356

im gonna be there guys!!!!


----------



## Big Phil

one day i will be a fast guy LOL


----------



## nik77356

if you say so phil. you ought to bring out your rc18 with the truggy conversion and see how well it does


----------



## jerry23

Big Phil said:


> one day i will be a fast guy LOL


On the track, cause u know it aint on foot....


----------



## Reel Bender

jerry23 said:


> On the track, cause u know it aint on foot....


So is this flinging poo or just a fact????????????? LOL


----------



## Big Phil

i cant i work on sat i will have to wait on racing mini's right now it wont be long till i can race


----------



## Froggy69

i never said i didn't have fun,cause racing these cars is nothing but fun.the only thing that isn't fun is having to wait so long to race(JOB)


madf1man said:


> I consistenly have fun:birthday2


----------



## madf1man

Ok gentlemen its friday.Lets just say its time for less talk and more rock!! Track is going up tonight starting at 4pm. I am going to *TRY *to build a good one that will be great for on and offroad racers. Big with plenty of pit space. See ya'll soon!!


----------



## cjtamu

Trey, don't know if I'll be there or not. I think I'm helping Todd finish up his 18T tonight so we can have a new racer tomorrow. If he stayed up late and got it done last night then I'll swing by.


----------



## danthrc

Isnt I-10 shut down again this weekend?


----------



## cjtamu

Supposed to be shut down completely b/w 610 W and Washington. Eastbound side b/w Wilcrest and Gessner is supposed to be closed, and the westbound connector to southbound Bwy 8. Not sure it's going to happen with the weather though.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Great, Just what a person that dont know his way around houston needs. I got lost last time coming home because I went the wrong way!


----------



## nik77356

if i come all the way down 249 it shouldnt be a problem should it?


----------



## gkcontra

I'll be there about 5 tonight


----------



## insaneracin2003

what about coming from porter,what would be the easiest way to get there and what time do you guys open tomarrow(sat) i am supposed to try to meet with Donnie H out there tomarrow.


----------



## Guffinator

Take Beltway 8 to Clay road exit.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Down 59, West on BWY8 (Sam Houston Tollway), exit Hammerly.......you'll need to pull a mapquest from there.

Or, if you don't want to pay too many tolls, you can come down 59 to 610, head west, and exit 290. South on BWY8 and exit Hammerly......I think it'll be one toll.

Why don't you bring that vendetta just in case you get r****d out over there at s****side!


----------



## Gary

Anybody ever set up a Tekin BL before? I got the basic calibration done but Im a little leary to start pushing the other button given my luck lately with electronics. LOL!

Just ran it around the parking lot, and it feels pretty good! Needs more brake and drag brake though. The power is sorta ok, well, nothing like the mamba 6800, but it should do.


----------



## gkcontra

I'm not sure, but let me know when you figure it out, I just got a tekin 6800.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

So coming from Texas City, Where am I supposed to go? I took 45 to I-10 last time and took whatever exit that was and made a right. I dont know all them roads so I get all screwed up.


----------



## insaneracin2003

you got me bro,looks as though me and donnie are going to be doing some circles and learning that side of town....lord help us.....let us find the way.....


----------



## nik77356

1789 upland drive
houston, tx 77043

put that in mapquest


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Thats how I found it last time. But if all that **** is going to be closed down....I dont have a clue on which way to go.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

C R A P....Bet it dont detect it that way lol


----------



## Gary

Brittmore is your friend. Once you find it, just cut through the neighborhood.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?searchtype=address&country=US&addtohistory=&searchtab=home&formtype=address&popflag=0&latitude=&longitude=&name=&phone=&level=&cat=&address=1789+upland+drive&city=houston&state=tx&zipcode=


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*Donnie & Paul*



Donnie Hayden said:


> So coming from Texas City, Where am I supposed to go? I took 44 to I-10 last time and took whatever exit that was and made a right. I dont know all them roads so I get all screwed up.


Donnie: get to I-10, head west. When you get to the WEST side of BWY8, head north (right). Exit Hammerly and go west (left).....follow the directions below from here.

Paul: get to BWY8 & head west. Exit Hammerly and go west (right).....follow the directions below from here.

From BWY8, exit Hammerly & head west. Take a left on Brittmoore (south). Take a right (west) on Timberoak. Take a left on Wycliffe (south). Take a right on Littlejohn (west). Mobility plus is at the next intersection on the SW corner of the intersection.


----------



## Guffinator

My dad is making the trek all the way from Shepherd, Texas to come watch us race.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Donnie Hayden said:


> Thats how I found it last time. But if all that **** is going to be closed down....I dont have a clue on which way to go.


Donnie, I don't think the construction will mess with you along your route.....niether you paul.

If ya'll get lost, my cell is (281)857-5435.....I can help you get to BWY8 & Hammerly from just about anywhere in Houston.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

I hate living down here. Everytime I go race I have to drive through rain, sleet, snow, fire, wind, ice, peddlers..The list goes on. Oh and........ROAD CLOSURES!


I just got a headache. I'm going to get something to eat. Be back later


----------



## insaneracin2003

what time does the doors open and do i need to bring those sheets of corrugated plastic??


----------



## nik77356

paul i think they open at 9? i would say bring that plastic. we might be able to use it!! anybody got any carpet? we can make stuff on site!! LOL


----------



## Gary

New body and the slicks.


----------



## nik77356

nice!!! gary my tires look exactly the same way! lol. thats what three days of runnin in the street with a mamba does!!


----------



## madf1man

I bought some roofing so we're cool. The beast! 9am


----------



## nik77356

SWEEETTT!!!!! thats gonna be awesome to race!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

The track looks bad arse! check out hircr.com


----------



## zxeric

So whats the schedule going to be like. And Trey wheres Andrew ??


----------



## madf1man

onroad from 10 till about 11:30, track change over and lunch around noon and offroad in the afternoon. Andrew is a family man now without much time to race. Denise's birthday tomorrow so he has that.


----------



## zxeric

to many beers and not enough paint = crappy truggy paint job !!!


----------



## Big Phil

cool im not the only one with stickers all over my laptop.nice wallpaper zxeric!


----------



## zxeric

yeah stickers are cool !!


----------



## danthrc

The track is alot of fun. Really takes some finess to run it fast. Whoop section = solved. Very fun track.


----------



## cjtamu

Biff, the car looks great. Nice track Trey. Finished Todd's truck a couple hours ago, he's good to go. Said he'd be there after he gets off work. CV, Dirk also says he's going to show up with the truck he bought from you.

Donnie, the easiest way is to take I-45 to the SH tollroad. Take the tollroad towards the Katy fwy. After you pass the Briar Forest exit on the tollroad there's a big toll booth. As soon as you go through, take the first exit after the tollbooth (Memorial exit). Go left on Memorial (first light you come to), then right on Wilcrest. When you get to I-10 on Wilcrest, take a left, then an immediate right. That's Upland. Go to the 2nd stop sign and you're there. I came and went that way last race and it was smooth like butter. Same thing for you Paul, only you have to take I-59 to the tollroad, LOL.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Chris, Can you give me your number so I can call you real quick. I'm confused as heck.


----------



## Big Phil

donnie confused?no way


----------



## Donnie Hayden

WAYYYYYYYY lol.


----------



## Gary

I guess I got to the store before they had a chance to stock the meat. I got the last 24 burgers they had, hope its enough. And I got buns,cheese, mustard, catsup and plates.


----------



## Gary

Track looks good Trey!


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Im making the pigs n a blanket right now then I'm headed that way.


----------



## Gary

Oh, hey Trey! I left my pit table there last time. I kinda wanna use it today. Ill be taking up alot of room.


----------



## madf1man

*WE HAVE ASSUMED CONTROL*


----------



## Gary

Im packed! Hurry up and open!


----------



## madf1man

see previous post,we be here


----------



## Gary

On my way!


----------



## nik77356

ill be leavin here in about 30 min. dont start off road without me!!!!


----------



## cjtamu

Biff, I'll pick up a few more burgers and bring them. Also going to pick up a chicken breast for Lajuan, she's going to come out, so be ready to cook that.


----------



## Gary

If I wasnt so tired, I would try to explain what today was like for those who wernt there. heck, even if I wasnt so tired, I still dont posess the the vocabulary to do today justice. LOL!

What a freeking blast!


----------



## ddcarter3

Awesome stuff! Track was great! Thanks Trey and whoever helped. Thanks to Greg for loaning me the table. Sorry I didn't thank you when I left. Thanks for lunch. I will spring for pizza one of these Saturdays.
OK, I have to get back to the real world. Later.


----------



## madf1man

20 somethin racers, 30 somethin entries, my brain is fried. I'm goin home to veg and finish clean up tomorrow. awesome day at the very least.


----------



## zxeric

That was a lot of fun. I really need to start coming out more.


----------



## Gary

zxeric said:


> That was a lot of fun. I really need to start coming out more.


Yes you do bro!


----------



## DanielT

Great offroad track! I had a blast!!!


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> 20 somethin racers, 30 somethin entries, my brain is fried. I'm goin home to veg and finish clean up tomorrow. awesome day at the very least.


This layout was the best so far. It had that right combination of being techinical, but not just hard to drive. Just about every section had more than one line, was easy to see, and itll make better drivers of all of us. It didnt kill the new guys and the more experianced racers found it challenging. Thomas Wells told me he had his doubts about racing the Mini Scales, that it might be boring, he doesnt think so now! lol 
BTW, dude can drive!

Im going to bed now, LOL


----------



## madf1man

You can tell if you had a good time racin by when you drive home are you racing the traffic on the way home. I was makin moves and passin them all! Thanks all!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Much fun was had today! Danny is teaching me how to drive all over again because it's so much more like on-road than offroad, and I've never raced on-road.....seems to be paying off as my lap times were improving fast! Thanks again for the help, and can't wait to see my new body! Oh yeah, and I think I've decided I'm just gonna freakin pay you to set up my 18R!

Trey, thanks again for having us.....it's a special thing you do for us, and you need to know that it is appreciated by all of us! I left the queso cooker......can I come by and pick it up Monday? Oh yeah, and I don't know if it was a good or a bad idea to crack that beer before the main......all I know is your were blitzing through that side section kamikaze style!

Enjoyed seeing everyone.......Donnie, maybe you and I will have better luck next time out.....you coming to M&M saturday?

Gary.......so let me ask you this one more time before I go and buy the Tekin BL. I thought you told me that even with the stock programming out of the box, there was no bottom end lag and that it was completely proportional to your trigger pull......am I remembering correctly?

Good times my freinds......that's what it's all about!


----------



## ddcarter3

Really, THANKS TREY!!


----------



## nik77356

thanks alot trey!!! i had lots of fun my first time racing. i hope to have my car setup way better next time, and maybe a better brushless setup


----------



## Guffinator

I had a blast even though I didn't fair so well in off road. My dad enjoyed it as well and he'll definitely be back.

CV- I drove Gary's buggy with the Tekin BL and it was great, no lag at all. I'm going with a BL system myself.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

CV, Did you see the setup Thomas wells was running? I think I am getting that.

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/products_id/13285


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Yeah, I did see that his 18R was running nicely. I think I'm sold on the tekin though. I was watching Gary's car and listening to it, and I could tell just by watching him run that type of power curve is what I'm really wanting.

The mamba is really not that bad, I just think Tekin, Novak, and Quark have a newer and better product since the mamba came out. They can all handle more current draw than the mamba right at startup, and that obviously cures the kind of lag issues.

Plus, there's the whole throttle not proportional to my trigger pull issue. I'm know I've got a lot to learn still, but I know enough to notice that my trigger pull was FAR from linear. So, the result was this:
approximately
0-60% trigger pull = 0-25% motor power
then, right at 60%, it just blasts right to darn near 100% power.

So, not only was that frustrating, but what made it even worse was that every time I changed my EPA on my radio to get more or less power, this whole proportioning changed.

Point is, I was trying my best to be consistent out there, but everytime I hit the track for a heat, I had to learn the throttle curve again. You know how when you drive somebody elses car (real car), you have to learn how sensitive their brakes are? It was like having to learning how hard to press the brakes every heat.

I'm sure a lot of this can be cured by programming, but what can't be cured is the lack of bottom end punch because the mamba can't handle the initial surge. It's why the mambas cog sometimes and the tekins/quarks dont.

This is still new to all of us, and we're all constantly learning what works and doesn't work for us, and I truly think it's holding me back......so I'm gonna try and fix it!


----------



## Gary

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Gary.......so let me ask you this one more time before I go and buy the Tekin BL. I thought you told me that even with the stock programming out of the box, there was no bottom end lag and that it was completely proportional to your trigger pull......am I remembering correctly?
> 
> Good times my freinds......that's what it's all about!


Fully proporational with no lag. I really like the Tekin and I'm old school brushed kinda guy. I dont know if the Tekin is any better than anyone elses, but I really do like it.


----------



## nik77356

courtney i am having the same problem as you with the trigger proportions. i really think its the mamba programming


----------



## Snowmonkey

You guys could also buy the speed control and keep your motors the same . I watched Biffs car and it did look good . I purchased the Hacker after reading a ton of post about motors and it was a tuff call between Hacker and Tekin i dont think you would go wrong with either one . I do like mine but its also the only one i have tried besides the Mamba's


----------



## nik77356

i also read on the hacker site that their motors run reall well with a 3s lipo.


----------



## Snowmonkey

In my opionion 3s lipo's on the track we ran today would be uncontrolable . But i have never tried them


----------



## nik77356

with a 4200 motor its almost like running a 6800 on 6 cells


----------



## Snowmonkey

Yes but my 13 L on 6 cells . I had to turn it down to 50% to make it driveable


----------



## Gary

Listen to the man Nick!


----------



## nik77356

i am!!! i might get the 13l just so i can still get my speed runs in during the week!!


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Complete package is $109...The quark esc is $80 alone. Basically another $30 gets you the hacker motor. It's pretty much a no brainer if you ask me.


----------



## Gary

Snowmonkey said:


> I watched Biffs car and it did look good .


I had to go back to this. We were talking about this today and this is a lesson for you newer guys. Or older guys like me who sometimes need help.

Watch other guys run! Watch their lines and try to understand what they are doing and why they are running the lines they are. The best racers around dont just practice, they watch...

Practice doesnt make perfect. If your practicing wrong, you could be perfecting bad driving!


----------



## nik77356

ya. thats what im thinking. the mamba 25 is like $75 and the motor is $50


----------



## Snowmonkey

Great point Biff i was telling a new guy that today . I allways watch and see where the fast line is . It sounds simple but most people dont do it


----------



## Gary

Snowmonkey said:


> Great point Biff i was telling a new guy that today . I allways watch and see where the fast line is . It sounds simple but most people dont do it


Way more important than which motor one runs!


----------



## nik77356

you know, i normally do that at mikes, but for some reason i didnt do that at all!!! now im kicking myself!!


----------



## Donnie Hayden

I try to take the same line all the time. But with the on/off switch that this mamba has, It was really hard to do it. There were several times I was just going to pull the car off the track because it was so frustrating. I ran better the first couple times when I first got the 18T with the stock motor than I have with the mamba. It's all good though. It's a lesson learned and I will solve that issue and be ready for the next race. See you guys at M&M saturday!


----------



## nik77356

im thinkin about comin to M&M saturday. whats the race fees?


----------



## Donnie Hayden

For you, $150


----------



## nik77356

o well so much for goin to M&M. see you guys in two weeks!!! LOL j/k


----------



## Gary

Donnie Hayden said:


> I try to take the same line all the time. But with the on/off switch that this mamba has, It was really hard to do it. There were several times I was just going to pull the car off the track because it was so frustrating. I ran better the first couple times when I first got the 18T with the stock motor than I have with the mamba. It's all good though. It's a lesson learned and I will solve that issue and be ready for the next race. See you guys at M&M saturday!


If I would of known the difference between the Mamba and what I ran today, I wouldnt of sold you the Mamba. I will buy it back if you want! I didnt know better and thought that was the "Norm" for BL systems. However, you could make a profit on EBay!


----------



## nik77356

gary you can buy mine  j/k


----------



## Donnie Hayden

haha. I actually have it sold. Just waiting for the guy to pay. Then I can go to amain and click add to cart


----------



## nik77356

i cant wait to be able to do that!!! Bigmax, where were you today???


----------



## ddcarter3

nik77356 said:


> i cant wait to be able to do that!!! Bigmax, where were you today???


Selling a house, baby!!


----------



## Bigmax

*Something called*

Work. When times are slow like it is for me right now, when an opportunity comes up you have to take it. Working 2 jobs now just to get by sucks but I'm still biting to get to the track. Now racing for me this weekend but don't count me out yet. The M18 was sitting on the shelf shaking the whole house wanting to be run.

See yall SOON!


----------



## nik77356

ya i can understand that.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

LMAO! How do you understand that? You got it easy bro! Just wait untill girlfriends, wives, kids, and all the bills come into your life.


----------



## nik77356

HAHAHA!! i understand it because i know a couple of realtors


----------



## madf1man

Been here since about 7am, showroom sure does look big now! What a day. Thanks to everyone for your help with so many things. Just wonderful all the effort you guys put into it. I have a busy day ahead of me with Mary and 2 different birthday celebrations for family and friends at 2 different Mexican resturants for lunch and dinner(good thing I love mexican!) so I probably won't get the web site updated till this evening or possibly tomorrow. Thanks again


----------



## madf1man

By the way Chris and Courtney I am on vacation this week but your stuff is in my office. Shops open 7am till 4pm, just let someone know what your doing. The pot has been dechezzed!!


----------



## cjtamu

madf1man said:


> You can tell if you had a good time racin by when you drive home are you racing the traffic on the way home. I was makin moves and passin them all! Thanks all!!


Ha ha ha ha ha. All the way to The Woodlands baby, hitting the white stripes on the chicanes and hugging the insde line on the sweepers! What a great day of racing. Trey, thanks as always for the space. Sorry I had to bail before cleanup, but K.C (and the Village People BTW) wait for no one. No problem Trey, I may swing by tomorrow and pick that stuff up. I need my radio so I can work on my GT. Snowmonkey, we have to work on Ron and Mark. I'm like you, I was iffy about how much fun it would be till I tried it.


----------



## Gary

.


----------



## jelias

Ha, ha. That's like the guy looking out of a window through a scope only to find out that someone else is looking at him through a scope. You guys have some nice cameras.


----------



## Gary

jelias said:


> Ha, ha. That's like the guy looking out of a window through a scope only to find out that someone else is looking at him through a scope. You guys have some nice cameras.


LOL!  Trey is a character!


----------



## Bigmax

*heeeeeeeey!!!!*

Get Them Shoes Off Boy!


----------



## nik77356

bigmax, you gonna be out there for the next one?


----------



## madf1man

Have'nt even looked at my pics yet. I am dead tired after the last 2 days. I might mess with them tonight a little but no web site updates till tomorrow. I'm gonna hit the hay shortly and get rested up for a week vacation with alot time on the bike. Gotta make up for fallin off the wagon yesterday GARY!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Have'nt even looked at my pics yet. I am dead tired after the last 2 days. I might mess with them tonight a little but no web site updates till tomorrow. I'm gonna hit the hay shortly and get rested up for a week vacation with alot time on the bike. Gotta make up for fallin off the wagon yesterday GARY!!!!!!!


Dont worry about the mule going blind, just load the wagon!


----------



## madf1man

Went thru the pics real quick, here's a few


----------



## madf1man

More


----------



## nik77356

nice pics trey!! i really like the one of thomas's car!


----------



## Snowmonkey

Thats how I drove that red car all day


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Did you notice my stunt driving lol!


----------



## madf1man

Is the site very slow tonight or am I having problems with home system


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Works fine on my end Trey.


----------



## madf1man

I'm boggin bad. mmmm oh well i'm crashin


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> I'm boggin bad. mmmm oh well i'm crashin


How did I finish yesterday?


----------



## madf1man

What I did on the first day of my summer vacation, I updated the HIRCR web site. Results are posted guys. Thanks again.


----------



## danthrc

Those pics turned out very nice Trey. Not even one of mine turned out. I need to get the settings right. I can get the environment very clear, but the cars blurred. Or when I increased my ISO or what ever it is, the cars got pretty clear, but the entire picture got grainey.

Its all settings, because I have taken some of the best RC pictures indoors at K&M a while back.


BTW.... Racing was awesome Saturday. Really liked watching the 18R main, with Thomas trying to come back on the Guff.
Also watching Jacob drive the M18 was nice.
Of coarse the off road mains were fun too. Great day of racing!


----------



## nik77356

man i wish i could have stayed for the onroad mains.


----------



## cjtamu

We gotta figure out a way to get the off-road cars counting all their laps. I didn't count once in the B, somebody missed a lap in the C, and there were several that missed laps in the A. Qualifying is too tight now for guys to be losing a spot b/c they didn't count. We're going to end up with guys backing up across the line b/c they didn't count, which then creates a FUBAR situation for the other cars coming through. Just one example of a way that not counting may not be the drivers fault. We fix the discrepancies all the time with the bigger cars. It's going to be really important that we have this down if we want to hold a TX 1/18 Championship like we talked about.

Trey, I picked my stuff up this afternoon. Thanks for holding it.


----------



## cjtamu

Did anybody get pics of Trey's M18 when he had that great run going? I'd like to see them. He was working that car to death.


----------



## jelias

I'm sure Trey is working on the lap counting issue Chris. One thing that might help is to put the lap counter on a straight away instead of a tight turn. It's real easy to hit a curb an go up on two wheels or bump into someone and go up on two wheels causing the transponder not to register. I know thats what happened to me on one of the times that I didn't count. It's hard to determine if you count based on the tone when two other cars are crossing the loop at the same time.


----------



## nik77356

ya i know i had to back across the line at least once because i thought it didnt count.


----------



## cjtamu

Yep, that's what I suggested for this past weekend. I think the problem may be where the computer has to go.


----------



## nik77356

ya i think that is the problem. anyway the cable can be lengthened?


----------



## ddcarter3

nik77356 said:


> man i wish i could have stayed for the onroad mains.


Next year Nik, when you get a car of your own!!:dance:


----------

